# Sleepy Hole Park?



## quinten13 (May 14, 2012)

Been meaning to check out Sleepy Hole Park in Suffolk. Heard you can catch croaker but on the website they only really listed fresh water fish. Is it brackish or not? Will my Saltwarter license suffice? If brackish, what else runs thru there? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

The fresh water they are referring to is the pond near the golf course. You can catch the occasional bass in there. There is a fairly new pier that is on the Nansmeond River and it's brackish water.


----------



## quinten13 (May 14, 2012)

Ok thank you I'm here right now as I type.


fishinbob said:


> The fresh water they are referring to is the pond near the golf course. You can catch the occasional bass in there. There is a fairly new pier that is on the Nansmeond River and it's brackish water.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Last year Sleepy Hole was great for blue cats in the spring but this year was a bust. Did you have any luck?


----------



## quinten13 (May 14, 2012)

Yes actually. The croaker bite was pretty steady from 3:30 pm to about 7 pm. Any kinda live bait was the fan fav.
They weren't paying my Fish bites much mind. Saw a lady catch a 22 inch puppy up the pier near the grass!


Fish'n Phil said:


> Last year Sleepy Hole was great for blue cats in the spring but this year was a bust. Did you have any luck?


----------

